# Who's itching to get the dogs out?



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I'm looking forward to knocking the dust off our beagles. We usually lay them up for just about the whole deer season. 
Its been so slow out here we haven't been seeing much for deer at all. Its making me want to get the dogs out early this year. We have 2 young females and this will be their 1st rabbit season. Can't wait to see how they turn out. They were running pretty good over the summer.
Anyone else getting ready to get out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I usually only gun hiunt 3-4 days and then start running the dogs. Usually we have lots of rabbits around the house but this year they're extinct. I've caught 4 coyotes, 4 red fox and one grey to hopefully increase the population in the area. I'll deer hunt in the morning then start running them on the properties I can, have to go north for the holiday and then it's game on as properties will keep opening up


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm ready - same thing every year. I don't take days off to sit in deer blinds anymore because all I think about is running the dogs; I save my days now for running.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm ready to get the dogs out! Unfortionatly the only places I know of are on public land. I don't trust running them with a bunch of rifle toatin deer hunters in the woods. As much as I like deer hunting listening to the beagles wins out by far. We got a new pup I want to run bad, get her on bunnies and deer broke before I'll trust her running with my other dog.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone know if the hare are turning white yet?


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

yep. i am going stir crazy. i havent deer hunted in the last 10 years. i am thinking next year i will have to so i have something to do. it has been pretty decent weather for me to get some work done outside though. look out bunnies, tuesday here we come. 

freepop, i saw some pictures from up by indian river from before deer season and they were just starting to turn white.

later, dave


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

I would like to watch some good beagles work. I have Bird dogs that I try to train 365 days a year.I live in Howell. Let me know if I can get an invite.

Regards
Jeff
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm ready !
I've got a female pup that I'm itching to get going.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

The week after thanksgiving is when i will really start hunting hard. I run in enclosures during deer season for the most part to keep my hounds sharp. No way am i gonna lay my hounds up for deer season. I spend all year conditioning my rabbit dawgs, and the average deer hunter MIGHT spend a month getting ready for deer season if that..... Its just as much my right to hunt rabbits, as it is theres to hunt deer. I do try not to hunt much until after Thanksgiving though. 

Goin to KY to Rabbit hunt tomorrow, If we do any good I'll have some pics to post.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, the beagle keeps looking at me daily with those sad eyes saying when we going? I need to find some places that hold more bunnies this year. She is a slow worker however we have fun.

I usually get out mid December. I need to get out and knock on some doors to see if I can run her on some new property. Come on snow.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Yea my dogs have been driving us nuts. I have a little place in taylor that i run them but i want the thrill of the hunt. Won't be long now though guys . We will be in our glory.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 28, 2009)

just a few more days then the chase is on i rabbit hunted as a kid and had the oportunity to get a few beagles this yr so im ready.there is nothing like hunting with beagles its always been my fav and cant wait till tues...


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

TD, you would have a blast out here in Montana right now. We get to run dogs through all of the seasons. As a bonus, the bunnies are all white already and there isn't any snow on the ground. You could actually drive around glassing for them before letting the dogs out:lol:


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

U just let me know partner I will be your hunting buddy when ever u need one!!!!!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Tecumseh said:


> TD, you would have a blast out here in Montana right now. We get to run dogs through all of the seasons. As a bonus, the bunnies are all white already and there isn't any snow on the ground. You could actually drive around glassing for them before letting the dogs out:lol:




Montana huh? You living out there now? I'd love to go there sometime, I've heard it's beautiful.
I've chased snowshoes before with my dogs when they were white and the snow was gone. Man, was that ever fun! You would think with the rabbits being white with no snow would improve my odds of getting my limit. LOL, guess not. :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, the dogs are happy and tired today. Jumped one shortly after we got out of the truck at 11:30. They ran him for an hour and I missed twice ne_eye: Didn't really want to kill it anyway as there aren't very many around. The important thing was that they finally got to smell a rabbit again after almost 2 months and ran him like grand champions


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> I missed twice ne_eye: Didn't really want to kill it anyway as there aren't very many around.


Yeah, I use that one all the time too... LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

my beagles 4 now he did really good his first time out i was shocked on how well he did he does okay i have never ran him with another go going to try it this year hopefully he does good.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

We are heading out Friday morning. I have been running my bird dog alot, but now it is time to hear the hounds sound off. I am pumped and the dogs can tell it their turn. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

I went to Ky last week for a Hunt/Eat/Trial trip. 

Thursday we hunted from 9 till 1. We ran 7 and killed 3, killed everyone we got a shot at, a couple went right to ground. 



















Hit it hard again Friday, hunted a different spot from 9 to 2. Ran 8 killed 4. No dogs in pic, they were still running the last rabbit wich went in a hole.











We ended the weekend going to 2 feild trials Saturday and Sunday. Didnt do too good Sunday ended up 5th, and didnt get any pics.

Saturday My Dog Shiney got her second AKC Win! One mor and she will be a Field Champion!










What a good Trip! Goin up north rabbit huntin this weekend, we'll see what happens....


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking dog buddy!!!!!Congrats


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice lookin dog. What's her bloodline like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

She is UBGF Bred. Blue Creek Bear, Stubby, and Buzzbomb.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Snow on the ground this morning, See Ya!


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

After putting the dogs up for the last 2 weeks of gun season I ran dogs after dark until about 10:00pm everyday this week trying to get them somewhat ready to head up to the NLP to run hare this weekend. Have been getting some great runs after dark that have been lasting an hour or better.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

What a bummer I got called into work. Hope everyone else has a good day.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The boyz hammered one today, scenting conditions with the winds were a little tough but all in all they did well. I connected, on the second shot ne_eye: Tried some more vids, the first two times around and will see how they came out.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Heading out in the am with my 4 year old female!!!Hope I can get a pic!!!!


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

Hoping to get the bassets out next weekend, but reading this thread makes we want to take them out this sunday. I put giant jingle bells on them so it is always nice to hear that firmliar Santa jingle around the holidays.
Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Took the boyz out back this morning, the snow is fairly deep in spots. Makes me wonder how far the rabbits will be ranging? We didn't see any fresh tracks but were getting cabin fever.


----------

